# Hot Dog's



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I Am mot making a statement by coming out with this only the simple truth ,

My Piranha go NUT;s over hot dogs









I should make a vid .... Its like they never ate before lol .

I FEED MY PIRANHA A 90% PELLET DIET . THE OTHER 10% IS VERY MISS......


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hot dog sliced up or just a hole hot dog? I know the slices actually dont sink, My Pacu loved it. Never tried it with my Piranhas, is it harmful for them to digest?


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Im not a expert , but I think not ............. Its like giving a cat / Cat nip , My P's love it 
whether its bad or good I say "its not good but Im sher they wont belly up" .
WHOLE DOG .


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

It is healthy enough for us right?

haha...I wouldnt feed my P that. Its crazy the shite I would eat (hotdogs) bu not give to an animal including my AB!!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think all fish are fond of hotdogs. I use them for bait sometimes when I fish. Catfish love them. I am not sure if they are good for your Ps though. They are fully cooked and probably don't offer the same benefits as other foods used on this site.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmmm....mammalian meat, processed, loaded with excess nitrates and preservatives. Need I say more?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> Hmmm....mammalian meat, processed, loaded with excess nitrates and preservatives. Need I say more?


I agree.


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

that cant be good???


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no dogs no burgers,,,,

stick with fish or bugs,,,,

hell Mc donalds is bad for us so why would it be good for our fish


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hot dogs are crap. Makes fish sh*t a lot too.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

There bad for us, there bad for them.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

big fish eat little fish rember that one,,,,

big fish dont eat hot dogs,,,lol that dont even sound right


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, feeding your fish hot dogs is ridiculous.
Why do that when there's so many other, better things to feed them?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

lol thats just funny. Natural casing or the other kind? Just stay away from the corn dogs and cheese dogs. I dont think it would kill them if fed spairingly but I wouldnt do it myself. Human food is pretty much not good for anything, even humans hah. IVe used hotdogs for catfish too and ya they hammer that stuff.


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

funny story, i was in mexico with my little cousin and under a pier there was some rock and we spotted a beautiful eel. He was eating a hot dog and wanted to see the eel and asked if he could throw a little piece of the hotdog in the water, i said why not, thinking the eel wouldnt touch it. and then BAM the eel hit it and ate it.


----------

